# crypt spots



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

I just noticed all my crypts are getting small perfectly round spots on some leaves 1/8 to 1/4 " in diameter and smaller. What in the heck is this? thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Do you have a picture of the spots? It could be green spot algae, which does make small round spots on the glass, the hardscape and the leaves. What color are your spots?


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks, the spots do not scrape off the leaves....


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I would say those spots are weird, but I'll bet anything several people here know exactly what they are. They just haven't spoken up yet.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

I am removing all infected leaves as much as possible. I am doing more water changes. I have never had this before and it nails all the Crypts in tank. The weird thing is the spots are perfectly round....just enlarge with time and seem to be dug in to infected/affected leaf cells.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

OK it is green spot algae. It is growing on all plants. time for war!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh, the round shapes are probably algae. Lower your light intensity will help with gsa.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

More phosphates also discourage green spot algae. Since I have been dosing double the recommended ppm of phosphates, about 10 years now, I have not had any of it in my various aquascapes. That may be a coincidence, but I doubt it.


----------

